# URGENT HELP with baby cockateil



## littleninja (May 20, 2008)

Hello, I have just bought a new 8 week old baby lutino cockateil. He is very tame and even comes onto my hand and shoulder even though its only the 3rd day in my house!! BUT when he is in the cage he screams and runs back and forth along the bottom. I am at home all day so I dont think he is lonely but maybe suffering seperation anxiety?? I'm scared he might hurt himself and I have never experienced this behavior with any of my previous teals and dont know what to do! HELP!!!!


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

Perhaps its cage is too small and it can't stand it anymore, or it had bad experiences in cages before or it's kinda claustrophobic.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

littleninja said:


> Hello, I have just bought a new 8 week old baby lutino cockateil. He is very tame and even comes onto my hand and shoulder even though its only the 3rd day in my house!! BUT when he is in the cage he screams and runs back and forth along the bottom. I am at home all day so I dont think he is lonely but maybe suffering seperation anxiety?? I'm scared he might hurt himself and I have never experienced this behavior with any of my previous teals and dont know what to do! HELP!!!!


You could try covering the top and sides of the cage to help make him feel a little bit secure.


----------

